# The Diamond Sutra



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 9, 2005)

Not that most of you can read it, but there is a really cool version of the Diamond Sutra at this site:

http://www.bl.uk/onlinegallery/ttp/ttpbooks.html


Regards,


Steve


----------

